# Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007



## sadako (4. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen! #h

Habe mal wieder einen wunderschönen Tag auf der Forelle verlebt und dachte, ich schreibe Euch darüber einen netten Bericht:

Da ich zusammen mit meinem Freund Christian alias joschitier bei unserem guten Bekannten Rafael eine Woche in Bremerhaven verbracht habe, konnte ich es natürlich nicht lassen und nötigte die beiden dazu, an zwei Tagen einen kleinen Abstecher an die Ostsee zu machen. 

Am 01.08. fuhren wir nach Neustadt i. H., um dort ein bißchen auf eigene Faust mit einem gemieteten Kleinboot unser Glück zu versuchen. War insgesamt ein schöner, sonniger Tag, allerdings blieben große Erfolgserlebnisse aus... also hing meine ganze Hoffnung am kommenden Tag: der Tag an dem wir mal wieder die Ostsee auf der Forelle unsicher machen wollten.

Zuerst gestaltete sich dieses Vorhaben allerdings schwieriger als ursprünglich gedacht, da wir eben schon am Vortag um 03.00Uhr nachts aufstanden, um nach Neustadt zu fahren und auch erst abends gegen 20.00Uhr in Bremerhaven ankamen und eine halbe Stunde später ins Bett fielen - um dann wieder um 12.00Uhr nachts aufzustehen... #u... wir wollten ja schließlich auch einen guten Platz am Bug ergattern |rolleyes

Nunja, wir fuhren dann also am 02.08. um kurz vor 01.00Uhr los gen Heikendorf und kamen dort auch um 03.30Uhr an. Auf dem Parkplatz parkten wir direkt neben einer bis dahin noch "ominösen" Gestalt, die in ihrem Auto auf dem Fahrersitz mümmelte. Wir zogen dann also erstmal unsere Angelsachen an, packten unseren Kram und schlürften im Halbschlaf zur Forelle.
Dort angekommen erblickte ich "hassverzerrt" zwei nicht montierte Ruten an der Kutterspitze und ich wäre fast drauf und dran gewesen, sie einfach weg zu stellen. Nunja, haben wir dann vorerst doch nicht gemacht und bauten unsere Ruten direkt daneben auf... ansonsten war ja nun wirklich genug Platz. Während dessen schlenderte unser Unbekannter aus dem Auto gaaanz "unauffällig" auf dem Steg an uns vorbei und wir spekulierten noch, ob derjenige Welche nicht tatsächlich der Besitzer der beiden Ruten sein könnte. Nachdem er wieder zurück zum Parkplatz ging, stellten wir seine Ruten dann doch auf die linke Seite der Spitze, sprich Backbord, um unsere dann in einer Reihe Steuerbord aufzustellen. 
Allerdings dauerte es nicht lange, und die Person kam wieder zurück und siehe da: es war tatsächlich der Besitzer der Platzhalterruten. Allerdings machte er einen sehr herzlichen, aufgeschlossenen Eindruck und wir verstanden uns trotz des ersten Argwohns prächtig. Es sollte also auch kein Problem werden, wer letztendlich an welcher Stelle angelte. 
Nach einigem Schnack stellte sich heraus, dass es sich bei unserem Nachbarn auch um jemanden aus dem Board handelte, und zwar um JapanRot alias Maik. Dementsprechend hatte man gleich noch viel mehr Gesprächsstoff und konnte so wunderbar die Zeit bis zum lang ersehnten Frühstück überbrücken. Langsam aber sicher füllte sich der Kutter und es wurde immer voller. Später stellte sich heraus, dass insgesamt 48 Leute an Bord waren! Aber gerade bei uns ganz vorne gab es eigentlich nur nette Leute und eine dementsprechend gute Stimmung. 

Einige Zeit später trudelte dann auch der Bootsmann Matthias mit seinen Brötchen ein und Rafael verfiel aus lauter Hunger fast der Versuchung, ihm gleich ein Brötchen aus seinem Beutel zu stehlen. 
Die Mägen knurrten und alle waren froh, als es endlich das wie immer reichhaltige Frühstück gab. 
Da im oberen Raum schon alle Plätze besetzt waren, verdrückten wir Vier uns also in den unteren Barraum, um uns dort auf unsere Brötchen und den langersehnten Kaffee zu stürzen. Während dessen fuhr Bernhard auch schon dem Fangplatz, der Kieler Förde entgegen. 

Nachdem auch das letzte kleine Hungergefühl beseitigt war, begaben wir uns mit einer Laune, wie sie nicht besser sein konnte, wieder an Deck und schon verlangsamte sich nach ca. 30 min. die Fahrt. 

Alle standen sozusagen in den Startlöchern und warteten auf den heiß ersehnten Hupton. 
Und schon ging es heiß her: einige Ruten waren sofort krumm und die ersten schönen Dorsche wurden an Bord gehoben. Bei mir, wie soll es anders sein, natürlich erstmal nichts. Während Rafael und Christan auch ihren ersten Drill hatten, machten Maik und ich erstmal lange Gesichter. Das blieb allerdings nicht lange so, denn schon zog auch Maik nach und konnte nach kurzer Zeit einen hübschen Dorsch verbuchen. Ich: nichts. Kurz bevor es weiterging, blieb allerdings auch meine Rute krumm und so konnte ich, wie ca 90 % der anderen, auch meinen ersten Dorsch ergattern. Rafa hat in der Zeit übrigens schon drei Dorsche und einen Wittling sein Eigen nennen können. Nunja, der Tag war ja noch lang. 

Die ersten Driften ging es bei vielen wirklich Schlag auf Schlag - besonders bei Rafael und Christian. Auch Maik legte einiges an Dorschen vor und ich war meinerseits schon etwas grummelig. Also stand ich die ersten drei Driften ziemlich bedröppelt da und und bezichtigte Rafa, dass er mir meine Fische wegfinge, weil er immer dort hin werfe, wo ich eigentlich hin wollte. 

Die anderen hatten zum Teil schon weit über fünf Fische gefangen, also musste ich meinen "Plan" ändern:
Bei der vierten Drift wechselte ich dann meine Montage und stieg um auf einen rot-schwarzen Pilker mit blauem Oktopus als Kopfdrilling und siehe da: da sah die Welt schon ganz anders aus. Endlich fing auch ich besser und hatte nach einigen Driften dann auch elf Dorsche in meiner Kiste. Bei der folgenden Drift sagte Bernhard nebst Dorschen auch Heringe an und ich entschloss mich nach einiger Zeit, ein Heringspaternoster zu baden. Hatte auch Erfolg, denn ich fing einen Hering und tatsächlich meine ersten drei Makrelen - wenn auch nicht besonders groß, ich glaube, ich habe mich darüber mehr gefreut als über jeden an dem Tag gefangenen Dorsch und musste jedem ganz stolz von meinem Fang berichten. 
Nach dem Mittagessen (lecker Bouletten mit Gemüse und Kartoffelbrei - ich schlang es nur so in mich hinein; keine Zeit zum genießen gehabt :m) ging es leider nicht mehr ganz so gut mit den Fängen, aber es war nie so, dass gar nichts gefangen wurde - irgendeine Rute war immer krumm. 

Also heckte ich mittlerweile Plan C aus und versuchte etwas (in meinen Augen) Abstrakteres: ich hängte einen wirklich hässlichen rot-orangen Gummifisch mit 50g-Jigkopf ein und versuchte mein Glück. Es dauerte zwar immer ein bißchen, bis ich nach dem Absinken den Grund spüren konnte, allerdings schien meine Wahl wohl genau richtig: ich fing noch drei tolle Dorsche hintereinander und meine zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr so erfolgreichen Jungs bekamen dicke Augen. Der vierte Dorsch verabschiedete sich nach kurzem Drill leider wieder... zur "leichten" Schadenfreude und Belustigung der anderen. Leider sollte es auch mein letzter richtiger Fischkontakt für diesen Tag gewesen sein. 
Christian, der auf Grund der letzten für ihn erfolglosen Driften schon sichtlich angefressen und demotiviert war, fing noch zwei schöne Dorsche, ebenso Maik. Rafa und ich gingen zuletzt leer aus. 
Allerdings konnte sich bei den Fangergebnissen und der Stimmung keiner von uns beschweren.Das Resultat des Tages habe ich zwar schon bei den Fangberichten gepostet, allerdings will ich es Euch auch hier nicht vorenthalten:
Christian alias joschitier fing 13 erstklassige Dorsche - alle über 60cm.
Rafael hatte 11 Dorsche und einen Wittling.
Maik alias JapanRot konnte mit seinen Jigs (scheint eine sehr feinfühlige Angelegenheit zu sein) 17 Dorsche verbuchen.
Ich selbst fing summa summarum 14 Dorsche, 3 Makrelen m) und einen Hering. 
Der Angler mit der höchsten Stückzahl fing 27 Dorsche. 
Ein anderer wurde Tagessieger mit einem Dorsch von 71cm Länge.
Der Durchschnitt lag bei 12 bis 15 Fischen, einige hatten über 20, niemand ging als Schneider von Bord - wir filetierten noch im Hafen.
Ansonsten ist noch zu sagen, dass neben den ganzen mit genommenen Fischen auch einige Nemos zurück gesetzt wurden und dass die Dorsche trotz der hohen Stückzahl sehr vorsichtig bissen. Die Fehlbisse habe ich nicht gezählt, insgesamt 6 Fische habe ich im Drill verloren (aber da kehre ich mal nur vor meiner eigenen Haustür |rolleyes), ich konnte aber auch bei anderen sehen, dass einige Fische im Drill verloren gingen. Ich nehme an, dass es daran lag, dass fast alle Fische nur knapp an der Lippe gehakt waren.

Insgesamt gesehen war es mal wieder ein Wahnsinns-Tag auf der Forelle mit nahezu erstklassigem Wetter, gutem Essen, super netten Leuten und natürlich 1a-Fängen.

Ich hätte Euch gerne Fotos mit `rein gestellt, allerdings habe ich schlauerweise meine Kamera im Auto vergessen.
Beim nächsten Mal ist sie auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei - und das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt! 

Viele Grüße,
sadako


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

#6#6#6 mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen. super bericht 

greez
andy


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

hört sich gut an !!!! #6
schade mit der Kamera ... :c


----------



## b&z_hunter (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Tach !

Mit der Kamera naja kann man nicht ändern ansonsten war es ein schöner Tag und das ist doch das wichtigste oder?:vik:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Moin,


Petri Heil und super bericht#6#6

.......hoffentlich ist das auf Fehmarn genauso|uhoh:


----------



## Joschitier (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



Mini-Broesel schrieb:


> .......hoffentlich ist das auf Fehmarn genauso|uhoh:




habe von einem Bekannten gehört, dass die mometan vom Kleinboot im Fehmarn-Sund unter der Brücke durch ganz gut fangen! Wie gesagt, ich habe es nur gehört! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es mit ordentlich Fisch klappt.


Zum Bericht:
Toll geschrieben. Ja das Beissverhalten war teilweise komisch. Sehr kurze knappe Bisse - alle Fisch waren bei mir im vorderen Teil des Mauls gehakt und man spürte wirklich immer wieder, wie die Fische antesteten.
Schöne Grüße auch an Japanrot, dessen Angelmethode hingegen meinem Vorurteil sehr gefühlvoll war. Mit Doppel-Jig und ohne Drilling am Pilker konnte man bei ihm jedes Zupfen von der Rutenspitze ablesen.


----------



## sadako (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hört sich gut an !!!! #6
> schade mit der Kamera ... :c



Joa, das mit der Kamera war mal wieder eine für mich typische Aktion - beim Frühstück ist es mir dann eingefallen, dass sie noch im Handschuhfach liegt #c
Aaaaber das nächste Mal passiert mir das nicht mehr - so ein Bericht macht ja wirklich nur was her, wenn man auch was zu gucken hat :m


----------



## BennyO (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Super Bericht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## prophet12 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Geiler Bericht, wirklich schön geschrieben...
Und ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Fängen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Klasse bericht#6#6

Ihr habt da ja richtig zugeschlagen:g

Ich hoffe nächtes WE wirds genauso


----------



## sadako (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Klasse bericht#6#6
> 
> Ihr habt da ja richtig zugeschlagen:g
> 
> Ich hoffe nächtes WE wirds genauso



Na, da drück ich Dir doch mal beide Daumen!! #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nächtes WE wirds genauso



Hoffen wir mal das Andy fährt :q#6

Super Bericht :m
Im Moment scheint es hier ja echt zu laufen, kurz vor dir kam ja schon ein anderer guter Fangbeitrag von der Forelle :m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



sadako schrieb:


> Na, da drück ich Dir doch mal beide Daumen!! #6




danke:g

@Fynn

jo das wär echt klasse|bigeyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das Andy fährt :q#6


 
keine Sorge Fynn hab Freitag mit ihm Teleniert der fährt :vik: 

@Sadako 
schöner Bericht #6 aber auf der Forelle bei Bernhard ists eigentlich immer wieder ein geniales Erlebnis, schade nur das man immer so früh hoch muß um halbwegs anständige Plätze zu bekommen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## sadako (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Sadako
> schöner Bericht #6 aber auf der Forelle bei Bernhard ists eigentlich immer wieder ein geniales Erlebnis, schade nur das man immer so früh hoch muß um halbwegs anständige Plätze zu bekommen.


 
Och, das frühe Aufstehen nehme ich gerne in Kauf - viel schlimmer finde ich die lästige Anreise von uns nach Heikendorf - von hier aus fährt man immerhin 750km - da lohnt es sich nur, wenn man länger dort vor Ort ist... wenn die Entfernung nicht wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich jede zweite Woche mit fahren


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

1a Bericht! Danke dafür!!!:m

Bei uns ist's nächste Woche wieder soweit...
Freu'n uns auch schon wie Bolle auf die 3 Tage Ostsee.|jump:

Ich könnt jetzt schon losfahren, ist immer toll, von ner erfolgreichen Tour zu lesen!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



sadako schrieb:


> ...von hier aus fährt man immerhin 750km



Ziehe im September nach Raisdorf und muß dann auch 15 km nach Heikendorf fahren :m

Schöner Bericht!!! Das macht doch Hoffnung.... #6


----------



## degl (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Super Bericht...................so kenne ich die Ms.Forelle.

Immer wieder gern.............ist schon ein "Guter",der Bernhard 
#h#h#h

gruß degl


----------



## freibadwirt (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



degl schrieb:


> Super Bericht...................so kenne ich die Ms.Forelle.
> 
> Immer wieder gern.............ist schon ein "Guter",der Bernhard
> #h#h#h
> ...


 
Genau so isses 
 @ sadako
 Von mir aus sind es auch 750 KM fahre manchmal fur 1 oder 2 Tage zu Bernhard. #6Auch das lohnt sich .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## sadako (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Von mir aus sind es auch 750 KM fahre manchmal fur 1 oder 2 Tage zu Bernhard. #6Auch das lohnt sich .
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Jeder Tag dort ist lohnenswert - keine Frage! Allerdings sind eben ein bis zwei Tage immer viiiiel zu schnell vorbei - werde immer ganz wehmütig beim Abhupen des letzten Stops, wenn ich weiß, dass ich am kommenden Tag erstmal wieder nach Hause fahren muss. :c
Und die Anfahrtskosten von uns aus sind, selbst wenn man es durch zwei teilen kann, auch nicht ohne... vor allem nicht bei SuperPlus |uhoh:
Ich suche schon immer nach Gemeinschaftsfahrten mit beispielsweise einem Bus und anderen netten Leuten, damit die Spritkosten niedriger bleiben, aber bei uns auf dem Eck hab ich noch nie derartige gefunden.... |kopfkrat also heißt es immer wieder sparen sparen sparen :m
Am schönsten ist es sowieso immer, wenn man schon bei der Abreise genau weiß, wann man das nächste Mal wieder dort sein kann - da kann man schon immer vorfreudig auf den nächsten Urlaub in Erinnerungen an das letzte Mal schwelgen :q


----------



## freibadwirt (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



sadako schrieb:


> Jeder Tag dort ist lohnenswert - keine Frage! Allerdings sind eben ein bis zwei Tage immer viiiiel zu schnell vorbei - werde immer ganz wehmütig beim Abhupen des letzten Stops, wenn ich weiß, dass ich am kommenden Tag erstmal wieder nach Hause fahren muss. :c
> :q


Geht mir genauso aber es läst sich halt nicht ändern. Vielleicht können wir ja mal einen Ostseetripp zusammen machen dann wirds für alle günstiger .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## sadako (7. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso aber es läst sich halt nicht ändern. Vielleicht können wir ja mal einen Ostseetripp zusammen machen dann wirds für alle günstiger .
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Joa, wir können nur erstmal nicht großartig planen, da wir Ende September noch nach Südnorwegen fahren - und das hat auch seinen Preis 
Wenn es mal wieder finanziell aktuell ist für uns, kann man das ja mal beschnacken |bla:


----------



## Liz261280 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Sehr schöner Bericht!! #6
Bei uns sind es jetzt nur noch zwei Tage (die sich endlos in die Länge ziehen!) dann endlich wieder Ostseeluft schnuppern 

Grüße Liz


----------



## JapanRot (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

joa...unseren Andreas habe ich auch schon mal völlig überraschend auf der Forelle getroffen. Haben uns bei der Boardie Norwegen Tour kennengelernt.

so...jetzt will "die ominöse Gestalt" die da auf "dem Fahrersitz mümmelt" auch mal was loswerden. 

Der Tag hat mit euch richtig Laune gemacht. Zum Glück konnten wir die Aussage entkraften das bei übermäßiger Gröhlerei das vor lachen verzerrte Gesicht so stehenbleibt.
Wäre das so...dann würden wir nun richtig ulkig aussehen. Spaß hatten wir nämlich ohne Ende. Zur Fischerei: Es war eine richtig angenehme Angelei mit euch in der Spitze. Lustige Kommentare, schöne Fische und entspanntes Fischen. So muss das sein.

Bin mal gespannt wann ich den ersten von euch zum Hardcore Jiggen bekehren kann =)


----------



## sadako (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Na das mit Deiner Jiggerei ist auf jeden Fall interessant und definitiv einen Versuch wert - werd ich beim nächsten Mal schon mal antesten - natürlich nur unter Deiner strengen Aufsicht :m Allerdings hat es mir seit dem Tag der hässliche Gummifisch, mein "leicht lädierter Soldat", fürchterlich angetan - übrigens hab ich die anderen beiden Gufi`s letztens verkloppt - nur der völlig zerbissene existiert noch... das muss ein Zeichen sein #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



JapanRot schrieb:


> .... Lustige Kommentare, schöne Fische und entspanntes Fischen. So muss das sein.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann ich den ersten von euch zum Hardcore Jiggen bekehren kann =)


 
ihr müßt beim nächsten mal unbedingt mal eine unserer Touren mitmachen, fast ausschließlich Boardies :vik: immer gute Stimmung und Jiggin Konkurrenz pur #6



sadako schrieb:


> Na das mit Deiner Jiggerei ist auf jeden Fall interessant und definitiv einen Versuch wert - werd ich beim nächsten Mal schon mal antesten - natürlich nur unter Deiner strengen Aufsicht :m Allerdings hat es mir seit dem Tag der hässliche Gummifisch, mein "leicht lädierter Soldat", fürchterlich angetan - übrigens hab ich die anderen beiden Gufi`s letztens verkloppt - nur der völlig zerbissene existiert noch... das muss ein Zeichen sein #t


 
so soll es sein #6 es ist immer wieder lustig was die "älteren Herrschaften" an gelächter von sich geben wenn man solo GuFi instaliert, dann aber selektiv die größeren Jungs aus dem Wasser zieht während die mit ihren Tannenbaum-Systemen eher die gerade massigen Jungdorsche aus dem Wasser holen #6 |supergri |supergri |supergri

Gruß Chris
:vik: nur noch 21 Stunden dann ist für kurz die A7 mein Fanggebiet und dann mit voller Kraft ran an den Fisch :vik: Laboe wir kommen :vik:


----------



## Schütti (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*

Hallo Sadako,

bei einem so super geschriebenen Bericht macht auch das Fehlen der Foto´s nicht ganz so viel #6.

Weiterhin viel Petri

Schütti


----------



## sadako (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht: MS Forelle 02.08.2007*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Sadako,
> 
> bei einem so super geschriebenen Bericht macht auch das Fehlen der Foto´s nicht ganz so viel #6.
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich aber beruhigt |supergri Von meinem nächsten Urlaub in Hellvik gibt`s dann auf jeden Fall viele Bilder - versprochen! #h


----------

